
Apple and Broadcom ordered to pay $1.1B to Caltech over patents - rahuldottech
https://news.sky.com/story/apple-and-its-wifi-chip-company-broadcom-ordered-to-pay-11bn-to-university-over-iphone-patents-11921401
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22189092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22189092).

